# Aviditas - Ysera Eu - Allianz möchte noch einmal starten...



## snowwitch1982 (26. November 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben und Achtung: Gildenwerbung *wegduck*
Progress klingt für dich nach einem echt abgefahrenen und sicher nicht kindersicheren Putzmittel, raiden kommt na klar von Raider und das ist na klar nun Twix  oder hieß das nicht Twitch?! 
Du bist Ü30, kennst WoW seit so ziemlich immer, hast damals noch um 0:00 Uhr vor nem GameStop gestanden, um dir das neue AddOn zu sichern, damit du es nachts noch installieren konntest, um am nächsten  natürlich blau gemachten Tag - durch die neue Welt zu streifen. Heute geht das allerdings nicht mehr, denn der vierjährige Sohn, den man na klar nicht zu Haus lassen kann, würde sicher protestieren, weil ihm vor dem GameStop zu kalt wäre oder er dringend Pipi müsste. 
Dennoch hast du Bock auf WoW, zumindest so, wie es früher war, als man sich noch mitten im Gruul-Raid nach Sturmwind porten musste, um sich im AH grünes Ausdauerzeug zu kaufen, um im Anschluss den krassesten Tankmage ever zu mimen. Auch wenn die Zeiten sich geändert haben und dich das Gogogo genauso sehr nervt wie ein pullender Heal oder eine Gruppe, die sich im derbsten Flammenkranz einfach nicht hochheilen lässt, dich aber deswegen flamed, Aufhören kommt für dich einfach nicht in Frage. Zum Raid nimmt dich jedoch bisher niemand mit, denn der Vierjährige könnte ja wach werden oder die Katze sich über die Tastatur rollen. Oder aber du verdienst deinen Lebensunterhalt und das womöglich noch im Schichtdienst und dein Chef versteht von der Dringlichkeit nach Azeroth zu kommen in etwa so viel wie von der Notwendigkeit monatlicher Gehaltserhöhungen.
Dann gehörst du zu uns, denn uns geht es ähnlich. Die Allianz-Gilde Aviditas (lat. Gier/Lust/Leidenschaft) existiert auf dem Server Ysera seit 2008. Sie überlebte viele Addon-Koller, den von Cataclysm jedoch nicht und dann kamen die Kinder Dennoch wollen wir noch einmal starten, denn vielerorts war man mal gewesen und ist dennoch nie so ganz konformgegangen, mit dem, was man dann erlebte. Wir suchen daher Gleichgesinnte, egal ob pullende Portalsteller, dämonische Klosteinproduzenten, Bäumchen mit Fell und Federn, schießwütige Tierzähmer oder klingenschmeißende Wirbelwinde, wir suchen Verstärkung bei unserem Vorhaben, eine Gilde wieder ins Leben zu rufen, die dich nicht auf Itemlevel und Bosserfahrung reduziert, die dich nicht anonym vor dir her leveln lässt und die dir ein Miteinander bietet, für das es sich lohnt, sich einzuloggen.
Was wir dir bieten können bzw. wollen:
- Humor gepaart mit einer Prise Sarkasmus und einem Hauch Ironie
- einen Discord-Server, auf dem man gern gesehen ist und auf dem du live streamen darfst, wenn deine Kinder dich in den Wahnsinn treiben, obwohl du nur kurz ein paar WQ machen wolltest
- eine WhatsApp-Gruppe, in der man sich auch während der Arbeit über seinen WoW-ignoranten Chef oder das pubertierende Kind auskotzen darf, aber natürlich auch sachlich und höchst professionell die Bosstaktik der bösen Gegner diskutieren darf
- Myth+ - Gruppen, die sich auch von wimmelnd, anstachelnd, blutig oder sonst einem Quatsch nicht abschrecken lassen und für die auch das xte Mal whipen ok ist, um draus zu lernen
- Erfolge, Haustiere, Reittiere, etc. farmen, Weltquests machen, Ruf farmen, Twinks leveln und all so tolle Beschäftigungen machen allein einfach weniger Spaß, also bist du herzlich eingeladen
- eine Raidgruppe, die mit kotzenden Kindern, aggressiven Katzen und kontrollfreakigen Chefs klar kommt
Was wir erwarten:
- Spaß an WoW, sollte dich der Addon-Koller gerade gepackt haben, versuchen wir gemeinsam das Beste draus zu machen
- kommunikative Fähigkeiten und die Bereitschaft andere aktiv daran teilhaben zu lassen, auf gut deutsch: Discord an  und los gehts
- Ein gewisses Maß an Ordnungsliebe  das An- und Abmelden zu Events/Raids sollte für dich nicht der völligste Supergau sein 
- Du weißt, was du tust  mit deinem Char/deinen Chars  und falls nicht, vertuscht du das mit übelst krasser Reaktionszeit und derbem Movement.
Solltest du dich angesprochen fühlen, darfst du gern Snow#23332 anwhispern.
Wir freuen uns auf dich


----------

